# Dog Door Dangers



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This has been on all our local news shows. A hungry 6 or 7 foot (depends on the channel) gator got into a Palmetto, FL house thru a dog door. They believe the gator was after the owner's cats.
Gator Uses Doggy Door, Scares Homeowner - Video - WJXT Jacksonville


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It was sitting in her bathroom? 

How would you like to see that bad boy in the morning! :wild:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> It was sitting in her bathroom?
> 
> How would you like to see that bad boy in the morning! :wild:


Yea, no thanks!!! 

One of my coworkers has had all kinds of wildlife come in thru her door. But no gators...


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Good grief! Our has the door panels so they can be closed up at night. NoBuddy is allowed outside at sleep/nighttime around here That would be scary as all get out.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We closed off the kitty cat door after finding baby snakes in our bathroom (where the door was)...the killer was the 3 am chase scene in our walk in closet with the baby bunny. Not something to wake up to.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> We closed off the kitty cat door after finding baby snakes in our bathroom (where the door was)...the killer was the 3 am chase scene in our walk in closet with the baby bunny. Not something to wake up to.


My aunt's dog brought a bunny inside and when she woke up the next morning it looked like a crime scene in her house. There was blood and guts everywhere. He ruined her floor and her couches. She was livid.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

There are some new dog doors out there that the dog has to wear a collar with a electronic transmitter that once the dog is within a certain range of the door (usually 2-3 steps from it) it unlocks the door so the dog can enter and then re-locks once the dog as gone through or gone out of range. This eliminates unwanted creaters coming in.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Just one more reason I will NOT be installing a doggie door anytime soon.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no dog doors allowed here and the gators are exactly why i have NO desire to ever live in florida. Already told my husband if he ever gets stationed down there i'll be finding ways to order everything to come to me! lol. the gators are just the kicker. not fond of the other critters down there either.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My horse trainers Jack Russell dragged a Peacock through the dog door and it got loose and wreaked havoc, crashing into the chandeliers, knocking paintings and vases off walls and shelves, all at 2:00 in the morning. The neighbors called the police thinking there was a drag down fight going on in the house!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Our neighbors doggy door is open all the time...kills me. Lots of critters around here, we're in the suburbs but woods at the back of the neighborhood. Commonly see several deer a night if you're driving through past about midnight. Not to mention the rabbits, squirrels, *****, etc...

No doggy doors here!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> There are some new dog doors out there that the dog has to wear a collar with a electronic transmitter that once the dog is within a certain range of the door (usually 2-3 steps from it) it unlocks the door so the dog can enter and then re-locks once the dog as gone through or gone out of range. This eliminates unwanted creaters coming in.


My sister uses on of those electronic doors for her 2 Dobie's and it works great for them.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

LOL having had 2 alligators as pets, I guess I see the humor. Where we lived it was common for alligators to climb over fences to try and eat your dog. We have a dog door and have had rabbits, bird and one stupid brave cat climb through it.
I could think of worse things.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't think I would sleep at night if we had one of those doors.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Two words....the first one I can't write as it isn't allowed on the forum, the second word is.....*NO*!


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

A couple observations... 
1 - Raccoons are kindof cute (if of course you don't know anything else about them..)
2 - They are shockingly dextrous!
3 - WHERE are the DOGS in these houses??! I would assume if you have a dog door, that your dog roams free. My dogs would be all over something trying to come in their door! LOL!!!


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL:rofl:

Theose two little guys eating the cat food was definietly pure comedy, they look so cute and "innocent"..... I found it funny they brought the food next to the door for an easy get-away!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This topic reminds me of this:
Flo Control

A guy programmed a cat door with image recognition software that recognized his cat's silhouette, to only open the door if it was actually his cat, and only if she was not carrying anything in her mouth. It takes a picture and determines whether the silhouette is recognized as the cat before opening (or not opening) the door.

There are some pretty interesting silhouettes where the program did not open the door:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> This topic reminds me of this:
> Flo Control
> 
> A guy programmed a cat door with image recognition software that recognized his cat's silhouette, to only open the door if it was actually his cat, and only if she was not carrying anything in her mouth. It takes a picture and determines whether the silhouette is recognized as the cat before opening (or not opening) the door.
> ...



I read the article and looked at the photos. THAT IS COOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have two doggy doors.

Gators, fire ants, killer bees, snakes, and palmetto bugs are reasons Florida is out for me. 

I have a kennel on one side of my doggy doors, and I have an x-pen or a penned off area on the other side. 

Back when I had just one doggy door, and Cujo and Babs and Jenna were just sprouts about ten weeks old, they brought a gigantic maybe 10 foot long limb with many branches into my my dog-room. They were so proud of this tree they hauled through the doggy door. All three of them were working on it. I wish I had pictures.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that I could live with gators, monitors (non-native but thriving), Pythons and Boas (same..non-native..but great climate for them)....it's the giant orange spiders and humidity that my cousin keeps telling me about. But, there is no way I'd have a doggie door.
She lives in Naples. 

Although...her son's idiot friend went swimming in a canal at dusk...and pretty much lost his hand and almost more. 




> Back when I had just one doggy door, and Cujo and Babs and Jenna were just sprouts about ten weeks old, they brought a gigantic maybe 10 foot long limb with many branches into my my dog-room. They were so proud of this tree they hauled through the doggy door. All three of them were working on it. I wish I had pictures.


Are those from the working beaver lines of GSDs?


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

One of my friends had a fisher cat come through the kitty door. It actually went through their house and killed their cat in the guest bedroom. After that story I will never have one of those. Other friends have had raccoons, possums, bobcats and even a skunk come through the door.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw this on the news last night. A 6ft alligator came through her doggy door and chased her cats throughout the house and eventually settled in her bathroom.

Gator Uses Doggy Door, Scares Homeowner - Video - WESH Orlando


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

selzer said:


> I have two doggy doors.
> 
> Gators, fire ants, killer bees, snakes, and palmetto bugs are reasons Florida is out for me.
> 
> ...


Ha ha my dogs have done that too! I finally fenced off the log pile so they stay out of the wood. My Great Dane did one bad thing as a pup and he pulled all the cushions from his dog couch through the dog door and shredded them in the yard, ugh 

I couldn't imagine raising 4 dogs without a dog door. I enjoy never having poop and pee in my house. It really takes the stress out of potty time, except when it's raining.


----------

